# WHICH ONE WOULD YOU PICK



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2012)

*If you had the opportunity to choose one of these three adult male aldabras for an addition to your breeding program which one would you choose and why? 

All pictures were taken today!* 



*A*





*B*




*C*


----------



## Laura (May 2, 2012)

second one..


----------



## dmarcus (May 2, 2012)

I had to go with number A, he looks like he would fit in with any breeding program... with number C being a close 2nd...


----------



## terryo (May 2, 2012)

They are all beautiful, but that first picture should be in a magazine!


----------



## Hallbomber (May 2, 2012)

.......A


----------



## Zamric (May 2, 2012)

All about the Pose! Gotta love "C"!


----------



## Laura (May 2, 2012)

now there are three!? 
third one.. it changed..


----------



## NudistApple (May 2, 2012)

C, for sure! He looks so saucy.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 2, 2012)

C, He seems interested in whoever is taking the picture and it looks like he has the highest domed shell. tough decision.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 2, 2012)

Im gonna go with C!!!!


----------



## wellington (May 2, 2012)

I vote for C. I like the rounder dome shape. . He also looks like the camera likes him and he the camera

You are going to let us know which one you get, right?[/quote]


----------



## bigred (May 2, 2012)

C for sure, shell looks smoother and healthier- maybe younger


----------



## pugsandkids (May 2, 2012)

I like C too, attitude and personality shining through! I have no idea what to look for other then that


----------



## sportychick (May 2, 2012)

I would choose A. But they are all great looking


----------



## Bow (May 2, 2012)

C looks like he has character.


----------



## ascott (May 2, 2012)

Oh Greg, they each look as though they could use some time at your place...okay, enough of what they need....

I would say A. All three of them look so very dry. All three of them have shell damage, however from what I can see in the first oic the bumps and dings appear less severe than the other two (I can see a bit of a dip in the shell of A but his face is fuller, his eyes are clear and not as dry and sunken in as the other two....gosh Greg, they all seem to be kept so dry? Perhaps not, but just look dry.

B and C are just as precious...however it looks like B suffered a pretty significant issue with the dome and has those nasty deep scratched from something that appears to have been from teeth or claws? Again, simply speculating from one photo...

C is photo genocide....but it appears he suffered some damage to his shell and still appears something going on in the front above what would be his right side...

All in all it would be a tough call...I personally would take em all (of course if that was an option in an ideal world...lol

Good luck with any choice you make 

Lol..using my dump smart phone...

In last paragraph my phone changed the phrase "photo genic " to "photo genecide "....


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (May 2, 2012)

I would go with A, take a good long look at all parts of the body plus the personality, seems to be relaxed/easy going in the pic nice clean face and nice eyes. Hard to tell from a front pic what the rest of the body looks like. There are many things to take into consideration when looking for a breeding male/stud.


----------



## JacksonR (May 2, 2012)

I went with "c." He looks the healthiest. If you choose C you have to give me a discount on a hatchling...lol.


----------



## dds7155 (May 2, 2012)

None, they would smash my leopard


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *If you had the opportunity to choose one of these three adult male aldabras for an addition to your breeding program which one would you choose and why?
> 
> All pictures were taken today!*
> 
> ...



*Here are some additional pictures of each!*

*A*









*B*










*C*


----------



## dmarcus (May 3, 2012)

I am still sticking with A. But it looks like C likes you....


----------



## cemmons12 (May 3, 2012)

Just picking from the first set of pictures I liked C the best with A in close 2nd. I liked his shell better and the fact he was up and moving may have helped my decision.


----------



## Toot (May 3, 2012)

If it were my choice and I could only have one, I would choose C! ðŸ˜„


----------



## BrookeB (May 3, 2012)

I like A becaues he looks happy/relaxed in all his pics and heathy like a fat boy cutie look ... with C in close second.. B looks ill/un cared for and when putting so much money into an animal you want a good heathy boy, I could be wrong but the other 2 just look better to me. I would pick A


----------



## wellington (May 3, 2012)

1-C, 2nd-A, 3rd-B. Still like the dome, smoother growth of C. Not as big looking as the others though. So, if I wanted a larger one for the purpose of possibly getting larger torts, then I would go with A. B does not look in as good condition and has pyramiding.
How about buying A and C and send C to me and I will take care of him for you
When you do buy one, besides you need to let's us know, please give us your reason and what you look for. Your the expert in the Aldabra, let us in on what to look for, like we all will be running out and buying one


----------



## Zamric (May 3, 2012)

With the new pics.... I'll still choose "C" 

"A" looks like a Hunch-back in the new pics


----------



## Radiated (May 3, 2012)

Well, not B, the shell looks pretty bad, so A or C

Where are these taken? Are u planning on buying one of those?


----------



## Herphiles (May 3, 2012)

I'd go with a personally he just looks like he's got a lot of personality and his shell looks great! Good luck with whichever you do choose


----------



## Jacqui (May 3, 2012)

I picked "C" based purely on the pictures he seems more into humans. I liked his face and over all body appearance just a tad more then "A".


----------



## yagyujubei (May 3, 2012)

I like "A", Though it looks like "C" might be a "no nuchal scute", which I think you might prefer,


----------



## kbaker (May 3, 2012)

A- for the nuchal scute, but I like C's shell.


----------



## Neal (May 3, 2012)

Which one is the biggest?


----------



## GBtortoises (May 3, 2012)

I picked "C". Do I get a baby Aldabra as a prize if I win? 

(Hey, it can't hurt to ask!)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 3, 2012)

Neal said:


> *Which one is the biggest?*



*A*





Radiated said:


> *(B) the shell looks pretty bad*
> 
> *He is very aged.*
> 
> *Are u planning on buying one of those?*


 *Working on it.*





dmarcus said:


> *(A) he looks like he would fit in with any breeding program... with number C being a close 2nd...*


*After spending the entire day with them, that is what we concluded also.*



*All three of them look so very dry. *
 *First thing we noticed! *


----------



## Jacob (May 3, 2012)

C Won me over!


----------



## turtlemann2 (May 3, 2012)

after looking at the first set of pictures A looking at the second set of pictures C they are seriosly massive!


----------



## tortadise (May 3, 2012)

I'm gonna go with AB and C


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2012)

C. looks the most outgoing.


----------



## reticguy76 (May 3, 2012)

C C C C C


----------



## Katherine (May 3, 2012)

Hmmm can we pet them and then vote based on temperament? They are all lookers, and I would hate for an 800lb tortoise to catch an attitude with me, so you should pick the most sociable tortoise.


----------



## TylerStewart (May 3, 2012)

I'd go with C also.... B just looks rough, but I don't care for the "flattened" top on A so much. I prefer the shell shape of C; clean and slick.


----------



## sabito20 (May 3, 2012)

C because he is the only one posing for the picture


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2012)

sabito20 said:


> C because he is the only one posing for the picture



Hi sabito20:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "Introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## HLogic (May 4, 2012)

kbaker said:


> A- for the nuchal scute, but I like C's shell.



Gotta second kbaker's vote.

For pure conformation, C is better but nuchals are less common.


----------



## jwhite (May 4, 2012)

I say "C" because he looks like he looks the most active.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (May 4, 2012)

C


----------



## wildak (May 4, 2012)

I would say C mainly since he takes the best pictures. I would think the amount the plastron concaves and any irregular shell growth or wear around the the important parts would be a factor as well. But I wouldn't want to be the one sliding under them on a creeper. A mirror would be a safer bet I suppose.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2012)

wildak said:


> I would say C mainly since he takes the best pictures. I would think the amount the *plastron concaves* and any irregular shell growth or wear around the the important parts would be a factor as well. But I wouldn't want to be the one sliding under them on a creeper. A mirror would be a safer bet I suppose.



 *Great thought, that was one of the first things we checked on each one, the plastron and tail size. All three were good,** A **was the best for tail size and plastron concave. *


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 24, 2012)

*Update, things have been worked out as of today, we are scheduled to purchase and pick up one next Tuesday. We have our choice which one. We are heading over tomorrow and doing a hands on health inspection and spend some more quality time with them before we make our final choice. Thank you all for providing your opinions and comments.*


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2012)

who won? and where are you getting this from? or is that a secret? renting a uhaul?


----------



## dmarcus (May 24, 2012)

Very cool, I think any of them will be a great choice but A is still my favorite....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 24, 2012)

Laura said:


> who won? and where are you getting this from? or is that a secret? renting a uhaul?



*Horse trailer.*



dmarcus said:


> Very cool, I think any of them will be a great choice but A is still my favorite....



*"A" for sure looks good!*


----------



## wellington (May 25, 2012)

So, are we going to hear when you get him and pics?.


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2012)

My five year old picks "C".


----------



## Carol S (May 25, 2012)

I like C. He looks like he has a great personality

Carol


----------



## Zik (May 25, 2012)

I chose the first one(A) because I really like its shell. And I think it's quite healthy and fit.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 25, 2012)

Zik said:


> I chose the first one(A) because I really like its shell. And I think it's quite healthy and fit.



*We have decided on "A". Here is a picture from today. Hard choice between "A" and "C"*.


----------



## Laura (May 25, 2012)

he is so shiney... he doesnt look real... 
so this is A? 


...and whay made you decide on A? something must have stood out...


----------



## wellington (May 25, 2012)

Wet A, nice. Going by looks(cuteness) I would have picked C. But that's not really they way to choose. Is the picture of him at your place or haven't you picked him up yet. Name, what's his name? Let us know how he does with the others when they are able to all be together.


----------



## Zamric (May 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dmarcus (May 25, 2012)

His shells not perfect but he looks like he is big and strong...


----------



## Mojo's Mom (May 25, 2012)

C...He looks the most alive and spunky. Other than that...no clue...they all look great.


----------



## Zik (May 25, 2012)

Nice, 'A' with the wet-and-wild look.  He looks great, gonna be a good breeder for sure.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (May 26, 2012)

C he just looks like a trouble maker


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 26, 2012)

*Picked the tortoise transporter today, lol! *


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (May 26, 2012)

That is a special kind of awesome when you need one of those to move 'em


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 26, 2012)

Albinoboidsetc said:


> That is a special kind of awesome when you need one of those to move 'em



 *We have used several types of trailors in the past and found that a horse trailor is really the best for transportation, loading and unloading giant tortoises. *


----------



## JMG (May 26, 2012)

Now I have that theme song from "The Dating Game" in my head. "Bachelor Number 2, what's the most interesting place you've ever _made whoopie_?"


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2012)

JMG said:


> Now I have that theme song from "The Dating Game" in my head. "Bachelor Number 2, what's the most interesting place you've ever _made whoopie_?"



Hi JMG:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## Cherbear (May 27, 2012)

C because I like the look of his shell and he looks perky!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 28, 2012)

*Picked up from the Zoo and unloaded without incident!*


----------



## wellington (May 28, 2012)

Congrats on the safe trip. However, you had enough room in that trailer to haul all three. I think you should have just bit the bullet and got A,B,C 
Don't forget pics from his new home too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 28, 2012)

wellington said:


> Congrats on the safe trip. However, you had enough room in that trailer to haul all three. I think you should have just bit the bullet and got A,B,C
> Don't forget pics from his new home too.



*If the owner would part with the others we would have loaded them as well! lol! *


----------



## mshine1217 (May 28, 2012)

Congrats!! He's a handsome boy for sure. Out of curiosity, how many do you have? You must have a large place.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 28, 2012)

mshine1217 said:


> Congrats!! He's a handsome boy for sure. Out of curiosity, how many do you have? You must have a large place.



*4.7*


----------



## Radiated (May 29, 2012)

how much does one cost? out of curiosity...


----------



## tobyandlydiaâ¤ (May 29, 2012)

C
He is a poser


----------

